# How Early Should You Arrive For Your Flight?



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 20, 2017)

How Early Should You Arrive For Your Flight?
By Christopher Elliott/ Special for USA Today/ Travel/ usatoday.com

"Want to start an argument? Tell your travel companion you won't be arriving two hours before your flight.

Go on, try it. I'll be right here.

This is the time of year when emptier airport terminals are making a lot of passengers question the conventional wisdom about check-in times. And no, this isn't a frivolous, first-world problem. Vacations have been ruined because of it. Marriages have ended. So let's settle this question once and for all.

As with so many things in travel, there's a simple answer — and a complicated one...."





Photo: Getty Images/iStockphoto)


Richard


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 20, 2017)

We have never needed the two hours ahead but we have always done it just in case. Now, for connecting flights, we do the same -make sure when we book our flights so there is a two hour layover in between- again- just in case.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 20, 2017)

This question is a non-starter. There is no right answer.   It totally depends on two things.  1.  What airport are you going to arrive at? and 2. Are you checking a bag? You could add a 3rd quesion: Do you have pre-check?

If you have a checked bag, most big airports REQUIRE that you check your bag 45 minutes before departure.  If you don't, you choose betweeen checking your bag and flying. If it is a smaller airport, it may make no difference.  If it is a smaller airport and no checked bags, be sure to get there before they close the doors!  That's it!  Some airlines stop you if you haven't checked in and will surrender your ticket if you are not there 10 minutes before the door closes.

Here is an odd concept! Educate yourself about your particular situation and you can answer this question easily based on those two points above.  I have flown well over a million miles and never missed a flight yet.  Sometimes i get there two hours in advance sometimes it is more like 30 minutes.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 20, 2017)

The other thing you want to make note of if you have an early flight is, what time does the airport, and all of the necessary services, open.

Case in point, I had a 6:00 a.m. flight out of Vancouver.  United had posted all over their website and on the boarding pass to be sure to allow extra time.  So I get to the airport between 4:00 and 4:30 a.m., check in at the United counter.  Go to the baggage drop off.  It hasn't opened yet.  Wait in time, and when they open drop my bag off. Then to Security.  They're open.  No problems.  Go through the Global Entry line to find it's blocked off.  Ooops, the agent hadn't opened it yet.  Get that opened, go through, and get to Customs.  No agents, they're not open yet.  Wait for the agents.  Get through Customs and to the door that says "Welcome to the USA".  Yep, it's closed and locked.  Finally someone with a key comes out and lets us through.


----------



## happymum (Feb 21, 2017)

Similar to  Luanne, I have followed an airlines advice to check-in 3 hours early (!!!!) only to have airline staff not show up for another hour. My son was travelling from Toronto last week-end however and the check-in/Customs experience took 2 1/2 hours. Fortunately he had arrived early.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 21, 2017)

I have TSA precheck/Global Entry and I get to the airport as LATE as humanly possible to NOT overly stress about making the flight.  No running for example, but I like to time it that I if I have NO lounge access I will walk up to the gate just as they start calling the boarding.  If I have lounge access, then I might go earlier if I am ready to go. 

If I check bags I usually arrive airport terminal just a little over 1 hr prior to the flight, if I have carry on only than arriving to airport terminal with less than 1 hr up to 45 mins prior to flight is fine.  So if parking is involved than that has to get added to the time.  

Where I live I allocate 15-20 mins to drive to airport and 15 mins to shuttle from parking to airport.  So I often leave my house less than 2 hours prior to a flight.

I have flown over 2.5 million miles so far on several airlines,  so I think I have lots of practice by now.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 21, 2017)

happymum said:


> Similar to  Luanne, I have followed an airlines advice to check-in 3 hours early (!!!!) only to have airline staff not show up for another hour. My son was travelling from Toronto last week-end however and the check-in/Customs experience took 2 1/2 hours. Fortunately he had arrived early.


Our daughter flew from Vancouver to Albuquerque (through San Francisco) over the Christmas/New Year's holidays.  She had a 6:00 a.m. flight and said the airport was a zoo.  She only made her flight on time because she has United Premier status, which expedited her check in, and Global Entry.  She said it saved her a couple of hours at least.  If she hadn't had those, she wouldn't have made that 6:00 a.m. flight.


----------



## Rjbeach2003 (Feb 21, 2017)

I fly frequently and am fortunate to fly out of PDX, usually not too bad.  I have pre-check and most times don't check a bag.  I'm a bit nervous about unforeseen happenings, like flat tire on way to airport etc, so I leave home 1 3/4 to 2 hours before flight, depending on what time the flight leaves.  

Returning to PDX from various airports around the country after business conferences I often find I can only get to the airport less than one hour from flight time.  Haven't missed a flight yet, but have had pre check and carryon.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2017)

We also have pre-check, but we still try to arrive one hour before the flight.


----------



## artringwald (Feb 21, 2017)

We once almost missed our flight out of Kauai even though we arrived 90 minutes early. The computers were down and there was a huge backup at checkin and TSA. Now we always arrive 2 hours early, just in case.

We were at the gate 60 minutes early for a flight out of Portland last Sunday, and the previous flight was just about to close the doors. A family of 4 came strolling up to board 10 minutes before scheduled takeoff. They had already taken them off the passenger list and had to do a lot of keyboard clicking to get them back on. The dad said "but we checking in 40 minutes early". After they boarded, we overhead the 2 gate agents saying they really shouldn't have boarded them. Lesson: make sure you get to the gate 30 minutes early.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 21, 2017)

artringwald said:


> Lesson: make sure you get to the gate 30 minutes early.


I thought I remembered seeing something on my boarding passes about how early you were supposed to be in the gate area.

We took a flight out of Kansas City at one point.  We knew we didn't have enough time for a sit down meal before catching our next flight so we just grabbed something to go.  While we were waiting to board out flight we heard them call a certain passenger's name repeatedly.  He finally strolled out of the restaurant to board his flight.  Did he really not hear the repeated announcements?  Or did he just think they'd wait for him.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 21, 2017)

We actually have almost a 2 hour ride to the airport to start with. If no traffic, maybe 1.5 hours, but our car service allows two hours just in case. But, again, although we do not fly very often, and we most often only take carryons, we still feel like at the bigger airports you ever know what to expect. I so hate waiting around for two hours, but better we are there- also to deal with any issues that come up with the flight, including a cancellation or a late departure when you need to make a connecting flight. Not to mention to maybe get something to eat since the airlines don't feed you anymore.

PS What is Pre-check?


----------



## Luanne (Feb 21, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> PS What is Pre-check?


TSA Precheck.  It allows you to go through a shorter, expedited security line in US airports that have it.  You don't have to remove your shoes, or take items out of your carry-ons.  People can still get it through random selection, but if you want to be sure you'll get it you need to purchase it, $85 for 5 years.


----------



## colatown (Feb 21, 2017)

It depends on the airport and maybe what day and how grumpy the TSA is then. I have had to remove shoes, belts, jackets and take liquids from my carry on at TSA Precheck before.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 21, 2017)

colatown said:


> It depends on the airport and maybe what day and how grumpy the TSA is then. I have had to remove shoes, belts, jackets and take liquids from my carry on at TSA Precheck before.


Interesting.  You shouldn't have to.  I have gone through airports that didn't have a separate line for TSA Precheck, but still allowed you to leave your shoes on.  I've never had to remove things when I've been in a true TSA Precheck line.  In face most of the time there are NO bins and they are reminding people NOT to take off their shoes.


----------



## Rumpled (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm on the kinda semi restricted list.  Seems someone or someones with my name have done bad things.  I always get the extra security checks and often, interviews.  Thankfully, I only fly once a year or so.
I cannot get seat assignments or boarding passes ahead of time and must get in the longest check-in  line at airports.  
I usually try to get there 2-3 hours early.
Precheck and global or whatever aren't worth it considering how little I fly.

Last I checked, I have no redress because I am actually not on the no fly list, I'm on some unmentioned list.

Helps that I have the most common first name and 17th in surnames.  Somewhere around 13,000 people in the US share my problem.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 22, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> We have never needed the two hours ahead but we have always done it just in case. Now, for connecting flights, we do the same -make sure when we book our flights so there is a two hour layover in between- again- just in case.



We do the same thing. I hate running for the gate, I hate being anxious over TSA lines (we've added Pre-check) and I hate being anxious about a close connection. It doesn't eliminate the risk but it does mitigate it considerably. After all we did miss a connection with a 5 hour layover (really bad storms that day).

Many modern airports have decent dining options, which while expensive beats the heck out of what the airlines offer. It's nice to be able to relax for a little while and take a real bathroom break vs breaking our necks running to the next flight. We also aren't arriving at our destination starving to death as we've already eaten a reasonably decent meal during our travels vs choking down something grabbed quickly while traversing the concourse to our next flight.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 22, 2017)

Rumpled said:


> I'm on the kinda semi restricted list.  Seems someone or someones with my name have done bad things.  I always get the extra security checks and often, interviews.  Thankfully, I only fly once a year or so.
> I cannot get seat assignments or boarding passes ahead of time and must get in the longest check-in  line at airports.
> I usually try to get there 2-3 hours early.
> Precheck and global or whatever aren't worth it considering how little I fly.
> ...


If you have this much trouble, most likely you wouldn't be approved for PreCheck or Global Entry.


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 22, 2017)

We always arrive at least 2 hours ahead.  Our credit cards allow us into multiple lounges so after check in we go and relax.  DH knows I'm nervous until I get to the airport so.....  I got lots of flack for 3 hours in Aruba but it was a relatively (1 hour) short check in immigration/customs and security so we went to our favorite bar for a nice hot dog.  When we got to the gate we heard a guy had 2 hours in line standing.  No more flack from my peeps lol!


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 22, 2017)

Precheck doesn't pay for us since we rarely fly.


----------



## silentg (Feb 22, 2017)

Domestic flights. Hour early. If we park to fly, 2 hours. TSA pre still 1 hour. International we allow 2 and a half hours. Usually go thru security then have a meal, then wait at the gate. If we have longer destination we have made flights the following day. Very stressful to take 2 flights on same day. For me, it is more stressful going thru TSA than flying on the plane.
Silentg


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 22, 2017)

Rumpled said:


> I'm on the kinda semi restricted list.  Seems someone or someones with my name have done bad things...



So what did you do?  <ducking>
It could be worth the trouble of a legal name-change... maybe to "George Washington."


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 22, 2017)

At least two hours every single time, regardless the time day or night.  I don't mind sitting and waiting an hour and a half.  I would definitely mind missing a flight because ticketing or security is a zoo.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 22, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Precheck doesn't pay for us since we rarely fly.


I don't know how much you'd have to fly to make it worth while.  We resisted for a bit since we seemed to be randomly selected for PreCheck on most flights.  Then we weren't.  Or worse yet, one of us would get it and the other wouldn't.   We decided to go ahead and get Global Entry (only $15 more for the 5 years than just PreCheck) in case we did any travel out of the country.  Turns out to be a very good thing as our younger daughter is attending grad school in Vancouver BC and we've already been up a few times.


----------



## echino (Feb 22, 2017)

Get Nexus. It is $50 for 5 years, and it includes Global Entry. If you get a standalone Global Entry (without Nexus), then it's $100 instead of $50 and you lose Canada benefits.


----------



## WinniWoman (Feb 22, 2017)

Luanne said:


> I don't know how much you'd have to fly to make it worth while.  We resisted for a bit since we seemed to be randomly selected for PreCheck on most flights.  Then we weren't.  Or worse yet, one of us would get it and the other wouldn't.   We decided to go ahead and get Global Entry (only $15 more for the 5 years than just PreCheck) in case we did any travel out of the country.  Turns out to be a very good thing as our younger daughter is attending grad school in Vancouver BC and we've already been up a few times.



Lets put it this way, the last time we flew anywhere was in 2012.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 22, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Lets put it this way, the last time we flew anywhere was in 2012.


You really don't fly much.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 25, 2017)

With an 8AM departure from MCO (Orlando) to LAX on the horizon, this is my plan:

1. Spend the night b4 at an airport-hotel.
2. Depart hotel by 6:15 AM.
3. Drop rental car at terminal by 6:30 AM (90 min to go).
4. Allow 1 hr. for baggage check, TSA & transit to gate.
5. Arrive at gate ~7:30AM.
.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 25, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> With an 8AM departure from MCO (Orlando) to LAX on the horizon, this is my plan:
> 
> 1. Spend the night b4 at an airport-hotel.
> 2. Depart hotel by 6:15 AM.
> ...


Hi Talent312,

Have you ensured that the car rental will be open at 6:30am?

Have a great trip.

Richard


----------



## Luanne (Feb 25, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Hi Talent312,
> 
> Have you ensured that the car rental will be open at 6:30am?
> 
> ...


Even if the car rental isn't open at 6:30 a.m. most have an option for early drop off.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 26, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Even if the car rental isn't open at 6:30 a.m. most have an option for early drop off.


Yes, you just reminded me I had to use that feature when I returned a rental car at the Jackson, WY airport before a very early flight home. I took pictures of the car before I departed because I was not entirely confident that I would be hit with a bogus claim.

Richard


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 26, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> ... I took pictures of the car before I departed because I was not entirely confident that I would be hit with a bogus claim.



Thrifty in LV tried that, but I had a copy of the scratch+dent list I gave them at the start.
Eventually, corporate apologized for their franchisee.

At MCO, most on-site agencies are open 24 hours, as is mine (Budget)
_... Payless apparently closes from 1AM-6AM._

.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 26, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> With an 8AM departure from MCO (Orlando) to LAX on the horizon, this is my plan:
> 
> 1. Spend the night b4 at an airport-hotel.
> 2. Depart hotel by 6:15 AM.
> ...



I find MCO daunting, especially the more luggage you have.  Returning the vehicle, you then have a LONG walk ahead of you.  As I remember, it is perhaps more than a 1/2 mile, includes elevators, etc.  (We now fly to Sanford, FL instead.)

My wife and I usually have 6 total bags---thus making that long walk I mentioned more cumbersome.

Pat


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 26, 2017)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I find MCO daunting, especially the more luggage you have.  Returning the vehicle, you then have a LONG walk ahead of you.  As I remember, it is perhaps more than a 1/2 mile, includes elevators, etc.



Yeah, it's a stretch, but we've done MCO before, and we only have two bags to check.
I read that they now offer airline check-in at the "R-1" garage level. Have not seen it.

.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 26, 2017)

#1 Cowboys Fan said:


> I find MCO daunting, especially the more luggage you have.  Returning the vehicle, you then have a LONG walk ahead of you.  As I remember, it is perhaps more than a 1/2 mile, includes elevators, etc.  (We now fly to Sanford, FL instead.)
> 
> My wife and I usually have 6 total bags---thus making that long walk I mentioned more cumbersome.
> 
> Pat


So, why don't you drop your wife off, with the luggage, then return the rental car?


----------



## artringwald (Feb 26, 2017)

echino said:


> Get Nexus. It is $50 for 5 years, and it includes Global Entry. If you get a standalone Global Entry (without Nexus), then it's $100 instead of $50 and you lose Canada benefits.


The trouble with Nexus is that to get it, you have to go to one of their enrollment centers, most of which seem to be along the US/Canadian border:

https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/nexus/enrollment-centers


----------



## Luanne (Feb 26, 2017)

echino said:


> Get Nexus. It is $50 for 5 years, and it includes Global Entry. If you get a standalone Global Entry (without Nexus), then it's $100 instead of $50 and you lose Canada benefits.


Since I have Global Entry, not Nexus, could you explain what Canada benefits you lose?


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 26, 2017)

Luanne said:


> So, why don't you drop your wife off, with the luggage, then return the rental car?



I typically do that when I'm parking at a budget lot a fair distance from the airport.
The trick is to have enuff time to get back to the airport.

Its MCO's elevators+escalators that makes hauling luggage difficult, more so than the distance.


----------



## echino (Feb 27, 2017)

Luanne said:


> Since I have Global Entry, not Nexus, could you explain what Canada benefits you lose?



Expedited entry to Canada (similar to Global Entry kiosks when entering the states), Nexus lanes at land borders, and Nexus fast track departing Canadian airports (even domestic). Nexus is $50 and includes Global Entry, but as was noted above, you need to get to one of their enrollment centers, which may not be convenient.


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 3, 2017)

Before 9/11 and with my frequent business travel status, I'd probably be one of the last ones to arrive & board a plane.
Today is a completely different picture.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 3, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> Before 9/11 and with my frequent business travel status, I'd probably be one of the last ones to arrive & board a plane. Today is a completely different picture.



I remember when you just needed to be at the gate with 10-minutes to go.
But if you missed it, no worries, no change fee... just show for the next one.


.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 4, 2017)

We try so hard.  Really we do.  But by the time we get to our gate group 1 is boarding.  However we have never missed a flight.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 5, 2017)

Resurrecting this thread to see if anyone has advice for LGA...
Our flight leaves at 4PM on a Saturday, and we are checking bags.
I may be overly cautious, but I'm thinking:
-- 1 hr by taxi from midtown-Manhattan to LGA (1:30-2:30).
-- 1 hr for bag drop to gate (2:30-3:30).
_Seem reasonable?
._


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 6, 2017)

Flying to a location in the US or overseas?  Am guessing US, so IMO you should be fine--I'd probably build in an extra half hour.  Problem is, we never know what the line at check-in will be, and you are headed out in the afternoon.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 6, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> Flying to a location in the US or overseas?



In the US... Will do. Thanks.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 6, 2017)

So obviously it matters if you need time to 
- park and walk
- check bags
- go through long security lines (more likely at large airports)

But it also matters what airline you're flying. For example, if you're lying Southwest and you miss your flight they are really nice about getting you on to the next flight as standby. They don't charge you extra and they don't berate you. But other airlines are not as friendly. So... you don't want to miss your flight but sometimes it's a bigger deal to miss it than other times.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 7, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> So... you don't want to miss your flight but sometimes it's a bigger deal to miss it than other times.



In nearly 40 years of flying, I only missed one, and it was in the olden days when airlines said, "Not a problem. We'll just find another one."

My rule of thumb for domestic flights: (1) 15 min to park & shuttle. (2) 30 min to drop bags and go to TSA. (3) 30 min to pass TSA and go to gate. (4) 30 min at gate.
.


----------



## mbh (Apr 7, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Resurrecting this thread to see if anyone has advice for LGA...
> Our flight leaves at 4PM on a Saturday, and we are checking bags.
> I may be overly cautious, but I'm thinking:
> -- 1 hr by taxi from midtown-Manhattan to LGA (1:30-2:30).
> ...


Your time frame is just right. With all the construction at LGA, you never know how long it will take. If you have pre-check, it will be shorter as the pre-check lines are shorter than the regular lines, especially on a Saturday.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 8, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> Flying to a location in the US or overseas?  Am guessing US, so IMO you should be fine--I'd probably build in an extra half hour.  Problem is, we never know what the line at check-in will be, and you are headed out in the afternoon.



Can't you just check in on line the night before?


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 8, 2017)

MuranoJo: "Problem is, we never know what the line at check-in will be, and you are headed out in the afternoon."

mpumilia:  "Can't you just check in on line the night before?"

==============
I always check in online and bag-drop's usually a snap. But I've found that allowing 60 min from terminal door to gate builds works well.

OTOH, articles about LGA's construction suggests that, while driving to the airport is unaffected, traffic congestion at the airport can significantly delay getting to the departure door. In an abundance of caution, I'm thinking about allotting 90 minutes for the drive from Manhattan.

.


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 8, 2017)

If you run into a traffic jam, you will wish you had left earlier.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 8, 2017)

Been flying by myself since early 1970. Changing planes in cities I have never been to ever since. And regularly since 9/11 changes.

The old days are gone ... no more running fast from curb to gate in 10 minutes or less. I did get slightly slightly older ( .. but TSA became a bigger influence on my 'to the gate' full gait run).

2 hours to before for my drop off at the curb. And my use of these valuable minutes, include getting food for the plane fight and checking status of the gate to IF the flight is overbooked (loot offered and NEXT flight to my destination) and any delays/origination of my flight to gate (weather). And the password for the airport's internet (and NO, I refuse to pay for it).


----------



## klpca (Apr 8, 2017)

I always insist on two hours and it drives my family nuts. One time a passport was left at home - discovered about halfway to the airport. We had time to go back, retrieve the passport, and get to the airport and make it on time. And that's why I insist. I've run through the airport before because I come from a long line of procrastinators and magical thinkers (there won't be any line! If there's a line someone will let us cut in! etc). With the extra time that we allow, we always have time to grab a bite to eat at the airport, hit the atm for some cash, and just sit and take a break. Everyone has a different tolerance level for stress. Mine is kind of low.


----------



## cubigbird (Apr 8, 2017)

echino said:


> Get Nexus. It is $50 for 5 years, and it includes Global Entry. If you get a standalone Global Entry (without Nexus), then it's $100 instead of $50 and you lose Canada benefits.



Can you get Nexus if you don't live near a border state?  Is there any point other than to save the $50?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 8, 2017)

cubigbird said:


> Can you get Nexus if you don't live near a border state?  Is there any point other than to save the $50?


Sure you can.  You just need to go to one of the centers where they do interviews, and those are all near the border.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 9, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Can't you just check in on line the night before?



You are right.  But I was thinking of the entire security check as part of the check-in as well.  But if you have GE or TSA Precheck, that will certainly help.

I have to admit I'm way more conservative these days with allotting time @ the airport--we had a couple of nasty trips internationally in the past two years where we just didn't allow enough comfortable time for customs.  (No, we didn't have GE.)  In one case, we missed our flight and the trip was exhausting as it was prior to that.  It took a whole year for me to convince DH to give it another try.


----------



## Joe33426 (Apr 9, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Resurrecting this thread to see if anyone has advice for LGA...
> Our flight leaves at 4PM on a Saturday, and we are checking bags.
> I may be overly cautious, but I'm thinking:
> -- 1 hr by taxi from midtown-Manhattan to LGA (1:30-2:30).
> ...



Although the traffic probably won't be as bad as on a weekday, I think that you're smart leaving around 1:30 from midtown. With all the construction at LGA, it's really a mess.  Although departures has never caused me a problem so far this year (I've had a couple outbound flights this year) but usually fly out of JFK because of the construction.  I'm about 1/2 way between the 2 airports.  Arrivals at LGA is truly a mess, and it seems that they're moving Uber pickups away from the terminal. 

http://laguardiaairport.com/traveladvisories/

If you have Amex Plat, there is a Centurion lounge in Terminal B before security that's pretty great.  I try to pick up a drink and a meal before my flight if time permits.  

Adding to the discussion in general, I think the time through security depends a lot on the airport and the time of day and particular day.  For example, on Friday I was at JFK and it was a mob scene.  Tons of families traveling for spring break.  Pre-check at T5 was slammed, what is usually 5 minutes through security was more like 15-20 minutes, still not bad. The regular security line was HUGE.  I would have hated being in that line.


----------



## jackio (Apr 9, 2017)

Thank you Joe, for that update. We are flying out of LGA on Tuesday. I am going to try the long term parking and shuttle it to terminal B. I guess I will arrive about 2.5 hrs ahead as they advise it is a 15 to 20 minute shuttle ride.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 9, 2017)

Our flight this June on a Saturday leaves at 10:40 am from LaGuardia to Denver.We are generally about 1.5-2 hours from the airport. The car service we are using is picking us up at 6:45am. When I mentioned I thought maybe we should allow extra time because of the construction, they insisted that it would be fine as they are down there every week. They did say that coming back they will have to pick us up curbside as there is no place for their driver to park.

I am going to check in the night before. I am still nervous, though.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 9, 2017)

MuranoJo said:


> You are right.  But I was thinking of the entire security check as part of the check-in as well.  But if you have GE or TSA Precheck, that will certainly help.
> 
> I have to admit I'm way more conservative these days with allotting time @ the airport--we had a couple of nasty trips internationally in the past two years where we just didn't allow enough comfortable time for customs.  (No, we didn't have GE.)  In one case, we missed our flight and the trip was exhausting as it was prior to that.  It took a whole year for me to convince DH to give it another try.




We rarely if ever fly, so don't have GE or TSA Precheck. I was surprised years ago when we went to Scotland that customs was a breeze as everyone said to allow more time. Coming home we got to the airport very early (in the pouring rain- could barely see to drive). Then ended up sitting around anyway because the flight was delayed.

Murphy's Law. If we had gotten there later the plane would have been on time.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 9, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Coming home, we got to the airport very early (in the pouring rain- could barely see to drive). Then ended up sitting around anyway because the flight was delayed.



That reminds me of the time we flew from Orlando to London. A serious thunderstorm delayed takeoff by 3 hours... not a spare charging station to be had. We called London to delay delivery of our grocery order. The delivery chap showed up at the flat just as we did. One could say it was a happy ending.

.


----------



## Joe33426 (Apr 9, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Our flight this June on a Saturday leaves at 10:40 am from LaGuardia to Denver.We are generally about 1.5-2 hours from the airport. The car service we are using is picking us up at 6:45am. When I mentioned I thought maybe we should allow extra time because of the construction, they insisted that it would be fine as they are down there every week. They did say that coming back they will have to pick us up curbside as there is no place for their driver to park.  I am going to check in the night before. I am still nervous, though.



You'll be fine!  Try not to worry! Your car service knows better than anyone because I'm sure they are at the airport all the time.  Who better to trust, than your car service.  
Have a great time in CO and don't let the whole airport, flight, etc. get you down.  You're going to have an awesome vacation, much better than Portsmouth, NH.


----------



## normab (Apr 15, 2017)

Both DH and I were frequent fliers while we worked, and spent lots of time in airports. Luckily we both like to get to the airport two hours ahead of time, and go to the lounge if there's one available, (we also have coverage with a credit card), and just chill before the flight.   If there's no lounge, we just gets seats, and log into the Wi-Fi for a while. Sometimes we grab a bite to eat depending on the situation. 

We also like to have two hours in between flights that connecting at airline hubs. They're just too large and it can be difficult to get to the second flight if your first flight is running late.  

I'm really grateful  that my DH and I are on the same page because it would be super stressful  for me if he were always running late........


----------



## Nory (Apr 16, 2017)

Rumpled said:


> I'm on the kinda semi restricted list.  Seems someone or someones with my name have done bad things.  I always get the extra security checks and often, interviews.  Thankfully, I only fly once a year or so.
> I cannot get seat assignments or boarding passes ahead of time and must get in the longest check-in  line at airports.
> I usually try to get there 2-3 hours early.
> Precheck and global or whatever aren't worth it considering how little I fly.
> ...


My husband had a similar first time experience in January when travelling to the US from Canada. He, like Rumpled, was unable to check in or get his boarding pass online. Mine was fine. At the airport his boarding pass had SSSS on it which is Secondary Security Screening Selectee (aka. Super Stupid Seniors Screening) and his screening included full pat down and every item in carry on swabbed. When changing planes in Seattle nudey scan, pat down then taken aside and another pat down including genitals and full swab on bag contents again. Fortunately we had 2.5 hours between flights and needed all of it. We had booked the flights with an airline rep as using a companion ticket and they had missed his middle name and Global Entry/Nexus number on the reservation. With that added on the reservation no difficulties going home. He too has a very common name. Rumpled, you can apply for a redress number if you wish to travel more and once achieved could get Global Entry. I know in Canada a booking needs a middle name but I guess maybe not in the States. That screening is very invasive if it happens every time you fly. Ugh!


----------



## mchct (Apr 16, 2017)

Same like a previous poster who said two hours.  That two hour window is our ideal time too, so we don't have to stress about missing our flight.  My husband and I usually "try" to  time it to arrive at the airport check in counter (factoring in weather, traffic, if returning a rental car, etc.) 2 hours before boarding time.

If we leave out of LAX we allow at least one hour for traffic, 15 minutes to drop off the rental car at their off site lot and take the rental car shuttle bus to airport and get to the airline check in counter.   He travels more for work and knows most of the various airports layouts, so can find his way through the terminals quicker.  We both have the TSA/Global Entry and he has elite status on some airlines so that helps with getting checked in at the airline counter and going through security a little quicker. We can usually hang out at the airline lounge until boarding begins, so that helps with the wait times.

Sometimes, it's been way less than two hours as we've cut it close by not leaving on time or unpredictable crowds & traffic at the airport.  On one of the recent trips, LAX was so packed with traffic that the car rental shuttle bus was barely moving and finally got to the first terminal.  Of course our airline terminal was the last terminal, way on the other side of the LAX "horse shoe" designed terminal and we were afraid that with all the traffic and the other passengers stops at all the other terminals before ours, we'd be late.  So we got off at the first terminal and walked/ran across the bridge, through the parking lots and to the opposite side of the first terminal; we figured it was much faster than staying on the shuttle bus.  Good thing we usually try to travel light and had just wheel our carry on rollaboards!

For international flights, we're more cautious.  And if we're in a foreign country, we usually try to get there sometimes 3 hours early.  But it helps that we get lounge access most of the times there, so that helps make the time spent waiting a lot more comfortable.

The other thing to remember is that some LCC (low cost carrier) airlines like Air Asia actually have on their tickets/website that you must be checked in at least 45 or 60 minutes prior to boarding or else they won't let you board or if you have baggage to check in.  I read on some other sites that some passengers said they weren't allowed to board if they missed the specified Air Asia check in time, even if the plane hadn't left or closed their doors so they had to buy new tickets, no refund.  Be careful and make sure you read the rules before you buy the tickets and plan accordingly.   Build enough time in your schedule to get to the airport for check in.  And plan your flights to have enough time if you are connecting on an Air Asia or other carrier flights with similar rules.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 16, 2017)

For an 8AM flight from Orlando-LAX-Vancouver, we elected to stay the night b4 at the airport Hyatt, instead of doing a park'n shuttle. The hotel is inside the terminal so we can simply go downstairs at 6AM.

Anytime there's a shuttle involved, it shouldn't take more that 15 min, but I add 30 just in case.

.


----------



## Larry M (Apr 16, 2017)

VegasBella said:


> So obviously it matters if you need time to
> - park and walk
> - check bags
> - go through long security lines (more likely at large airports)MO
> ...


We love Southwest and will continue to prefer them due to their flexible policies including no change fees,  checked baggage fees,  and boarding practice.

However  they make a profit by running their planes 100%full. We were returning from Fiji to North Carolina--Fiji to LAX by Fiji Airways, then LAX to RDU by Southwest. We were scheduled to land in LA just after 6:00AM and leave around 9:30.  The plane used for the short Nadi-Auckland run had been out of service for three days and the passengers were getting grumpy so Fiji Airways co-opted our 747 for a "quick" run to Auckland.  "It's just three hours."

If we had been looking on the approach to LAX probably could have seen our next flight taking off.

We complied with the Southwest rules, staying at the airport from 4:30 am to the evening and agreeing to ride any eastbound flights with seats,  regardless of destination but it still took me 55 hours to get home including a motel night in LA,  sleeping overnight in the airport in St Louis, and four hops in between.  Details upon request.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 17, 2017)

We don't fly often but when we do, we get there two hours early.  Always worry about accidents/traffic, etc.  Another incident that has happened twice, our driver never came.  After a call, someone was sent out immediately.  since we leave early enough, we did not have too worry too much!!!  Not happy, but got there in time!


----------



## Blaaamo (Apr 17, 2017)

mpumilia said:


> Precheck doesn't pay for us since we rarely fly.



It's worth it if you fly more than never.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 18, 2017)

Well, we've everyone's anecdote about travel, but of course we haven't answer the question BECAUSE IT IS ENTIRELY DEPENDENT ON A HOST OF VARIABLES.  In short, this is a question without an answer.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 19, 2017)

I think I posted a similar question last year.  We live fifteen minutes tops from airport, we were taking an eight o'clock flight from Florida middle and f may.  Our very type A friends who were driving us insisted we leave at 4:15. By 4:45 we had arrived, checked bags, and gone through security.  Three hours to sit there for our flight.  Well darn, southwest discontinued this flight so now we are looking at flying with stops, and either long waits or changing planes within forty minutes and a two and a half hour ride home. Also paying double what it cost last year.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 19, 2017)

Jimster said:


> In short, this is a question without an answer.



Cop out. There may not be any one defining answer that covers all situations, but general guidelines can be formulated based on whether the flight is domestic or international, the TSA factor, whether one is checking bags, and car-to-terminal time.
.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 19, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Cop out. There may not be any one defining answer that covers all situations, but general guidelines can be formulated based on whether the flight is domestic or international, the TSA factor, whether one is checking bags, and car-to-terminal time.
> .



With all due respect, it is not a cop out.  You need to include in your list which airport we are talking about- hence you add about another 300 variables.  You don't have the same problems in BOZ as you have at JFK.  You have about as many guidelines here as you do in picking lottery numbers.

Then if that is not enough, add your class of service, your status, the number of people in your party, the proximity of the parking or rental facility to the terminal, the location of your gate, the airline you are flying, your degree of conservatism vs risk-taker, whether you need special services such as a wheelchair and the list goes on and on.  If you want a guideline, use the one the airlines give youi- 2 hours domestically and 3 hours for international, but any frequent flyer will tell you that depends on the factors listed and many more.  This whole thread is a series of anecdotal comments which might give some insights but it not helpful in a final determination of what is a good time to leave to a particular airport.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 20, 2017)

I appreciate airports that post their TSA wait lines online.  It gives you a pretty good indicator of when you need to arrive.  But, generally speaking, I arrive 2 hours before my flight.  I have GOES/pre-check now but I'll still arrive 2 hours beforehand if it's a fabulous destination.  Work?  90 minutes.


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Apr 28, 2017)

I usually get to the airport in Jacksonville about 15 minutes before boarding starts when I'm flying alone (no bags to check - I do two carry-on bags). If my wife is along, probably an hour before boarding because she will bring a bag to check & worries about being late..

2 years ago on one of my trips to Vegas I told my wife she could bring along the two grandkids if she wanted. At JAX, at that time, only Delta had curbside baggage and we were on United so we had to go inside to check the bags. There was some problem with the kiosks that morning & the line was not moving at all. It was just under 45 minutes till flight when we got someone to help us & they told me we were too late to check the bags. So I told him to put them on the next flight, which they refused - "we CAN'T do that. No, you WON'T do that, there's nothing that says we can't fly domestically without the bags. Well, you won't make the flight anyway. Yes we will, we have Pre-Check and we'll easily breeze right through..." They wouldn't do anything for us so we missed the flight. There were at least 15 people yelling at them at the check-in counter who missed their flight because of their check-in problem that morning. It took TWO hours for them to rebook us on another flight - we originally were supposed to get to Vegas at 10AM and now we were going to get there at 10PM. And on the flights they rebooked us on, the two girls were on Standby! Are you kidding me? Took even longer now to rebook us again where we all had seats... The new routing was through Washington Dulles and the flight stopped in Chicago. We went back home (original flight out was at 6AM and the new one wasn't until 2PM) and when we got home I noticed that the boarding passes for the girls said IAD-ORD and my wife's & mine said IAD-LAS. I went online & found that the IAD-LAS flight didn't just stop in Chicago, it changed planes there even though it was the same flight number. So I told them to get in the car & we're going back early...took them quite awhile again to fix the tickets for the girls...the IAD-ORD flight was really late and I was afraid we'd miss the continuation of it in Chicago since we had to change planes in Chicago and they wouldn't think twice about leaving on time for the continuation if we were late getting into ORD. Luckily, the plane for the continuation was just across from where we landed and we made it. 

And this was just the start of the trip. I'll try to keep this part short, but on the return, we had two cars since I spent my time gambling & my wife went elsewhere with the girls. On the way back to the airport, from the HGVC Strip location at Sahara, I looked in my rearview mirror and saw their car getting creamed by an 18-wheeler, spinning like a top in front of the truck. I got off I-15 at Flamingo & went back. They had been pushed to the shoulder by then. I expected them to need to go the hospital but they were all OK. The ten-year-old was bawling in the backseat......but it was because she couldn't find her cellphone! Only one side of the car was smashed in (driver's side) We obviously missed our flight by the time we got to the airport. Return was on American and they couldn't rebook us until the following day so I called the front desk at HGVC and asked if we could return for another night since we still had several nights remaining on our reservation. They said sure so we took a taxi back to HGVC and stayed another night in our original rooms. The AA agent told me that because we missed our flight she'd have to refare our tickets & it was going to be expensive. She went in the back room & luckily took pity on us & didn't charge me anything..The flights back the next day went fine. But the girls refused to go in the car with grandma for at least 2 or 3 months after that. And they say that they will never go to Las Vegas ever again..

And, six months after that, Budget Rent-A-Car sent a letter saying we owed them $6000 more than what they settled on with our insurance company. Our insurance said that commercial truck insurance companies never pay anything so they paid on the claim. Turns out (I found out a year later) they the trucker's insurance did pay for it; the cops on the scene said it was 100% the trucker's fault (truck decided to change lanes and clipped the rear of the rental car & threw it in front of the truck). I sent Budget a letter telling them to go to hell & they could try suing us if they wanted but they'd lose in court -- by my figures, they were overpaid by our insurance company..


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 28, 2017)

GeorgeJ. said:


> ...I sent Budget a letter telling them to go to hell & they could try suing us if they wanted but they'd lose in court -- by my figures, they were overpaid by our insurance company.



So, did this affect how early do you arrive these days?
It it were me, I might be showing up the day before.

BTW, it's a toss-up between JAX & MCO for us, but I prefer JAX -- quieter + no shuttles to airside.


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 28, 2017)

GeorgeJ. said:


> I usually get to the airport in Jacksonville about 15 minutes before boarding starts when I'm flying alone (no bags to check - I do two carry-on bags). If my wife is along, probably an hour before boarding because she will bring a bag to check & worries about being late..
> 
> 2 years ago on one of my trips to Vegas I told my wife she could bring along the two grandkids if she wanted. At JAX, at that time, only Delta had curbside baggage and we were on United so we had to go inside to check the bags. There was some problem with the kiosks that morning & the line was not moving at all. It was just under 45 minutes till flight when we got someone to help us & they told me we were too late to check the bags. So I told him to put them on the next flight, which they refused - "we CAN'T do that. No, you WON'T do that, there's nothing that says we can't fly domestically without the bags. Well, you won't make the flight anyway. Yes we will, we have Pre-Check and we'll easily breeze right through..." They wouldn't do anything for us so we missed the flight. There were at least 15 people yelling at them at the check-in counter who missed their flight because of their check-in problem that morning. It took TWO hours for them to rebook us on another flight - we originally were supposed to get to Vegas at 10AM and now we were going to get there at 10PM. And on the flights they rebooked us on, the two girls were on Standby! Are you kidding me? Took even longer now to rebook us again where we all had seats... The new routing was through Washington Dulles and the flight stopped in Chicago. We went back home (original flight out was at 6AM and the new one wasn't until 2PM) and when we got home I noticed that the boarding passes for the girls said IAD-ORD and my wife's & mine said IAD-LAS. I went online & found that the IAD-LAS flight didn't just stop in Chicago, it changed planes there even though it was the same flight number. So I told them to get in the car & we're going back early...took them quite awhile again to fix the tickets for the girls...the IAD-ORD flight was really late and I was afraid we'd miss the continuation of it in Chicago since we had to change planes in Chicago and they wouldn't think twice about leaving on time for the continuation if we were late getting into ORD. Luckily, the plane for the continuation was just across from where we landed and we made it.
> 
> ...



And you went on other flying vacations after this one? OMG- that would be it for me.


----------

